
UK Hosting Provider 123-Reg Accidentally Deletes Customer Sites - 13kbps
https://docs.google.com/document/d/14u_BbJYaVe9e7buVoSx5CU_gy-X-ZjHvi6Lp9lJHnQQ/edit
======
gotofritz
> I understand that some customers may have lost some confidence in the
> service that we offer

Only "some"...

> So, I want to explain ...

Just an explanation? No refunds?

> A new platform will be available by the end of the year for customers which
> we will provide self-managed and automated snapshot backups

That's great, it will really solve my problem

> I hope this goes some way to win back your confidence.

"some way", for a very small "some"

